# weight gain with medicated cycle?



## cherrycherry (Sep 25, 2008)

hi everyone,

I'm planning to have FET at Reprofit in May and have been recommended to have a medicated cycle, but I'm thinking of asking if a natural cycle could be approved, as when I had my last FET - with a non-frostie - I put on about a stone in weight, over two months, due to the hormones/medications!

Of course it would be a small price to pay if it got me a BFP but excess weight gain in pregnancy isn't supposed to be good so I just thought I'd ask if others here found weight gain a problem with frozen embryo transfer.  The meds I've been recommended to take are just oestrogen (Estrimax) and progesterone (Urtogestran).  Would be grateful for any replies.

sending best wishes,

Cherry


----------



## Giulia77 (Jul 13, 2009)

Dear Cherry, I didn't gain any weight at all. I was on prednisolone (oestrogen) and cyclogest (progesterone). Unfortunately it was a bfn but I sincerely wish you a super positive result!!! Good luck!
Xxx


----------



## cherrycherry (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks so much for your reply and good wishes.  I'm so very sorry you got a BFN.


----------



## Pookychops (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi cherry,

I gained about half a stone when on the oestrogen. The treatment did knock me out tho and I struggled to keep exercising. I also ate a lot of chocolate and cake. I'm now trying to offload the extra lard before my next cycle at the end of may.

My mum is on oestrogen for hrt and she struggles with her weight, so for us it is definitely a weight gain issue. All I can suggest is to try and eat sensibly and carry on with light excercise if possible.

Pooky


----------



## cherrycherry (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks Pooky.  What you say makes sense as I was so wacked out that I found it impossible to exercise, and exercise was/is normally something I do regularly.


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Hi cherry im now on my 2nd cycle of FET in two months, I have put on a few pounds but thats about it, am on estrogen tablets (progynova) and pessaries (cyclogest) and they normally make me feel quite sick so dont eat that much. Good luck with whatever u decide  xx lucy


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Cherrycake,
I think I put on a stone last time presumably from the oestrogen. This time I'm also taking steroids so expect my weight to go up! I can't see anyway round it.

Good luck


----------

